# Beethoven and his Immortal Beloved



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Not the greatest pictures, but I was in whirlwind mode today and this is what I took of my newest prop. If time permits, more wash painting will be done. My favorite composer, Ludwig von Beethoven needed a place in my yard. A few years ago, I fell in love with the idea of the original Beloved prop. Why not combine both? The infamous letter that he did write to his "Immortal Beloved" is still in progress, but should be sprawled out before her in next couple days.

Quick day pics:



















Really bad night pic....










Good to know I have Mr. Sergio Garcia looking after my yard


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Beethoven loved Handel's "Messiah" and Bon Jovi's "Slippery When Wet"










Awesome prop Fick!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent Job! the tomb is top notch (i'm jealous of people who can make tombstones!) and the beloved has just the right dispair pose and of course her tattered dress strikes the all the right cords!  Happy Haunting!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd heard you were working on this piece and I'm so happy to see it here at last. The stone is beautiful, but it's the mournful lady who really tells the story. That's the difference between a prop and a scene in a display. And look at what a faithful dog she has


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice to see it on display ... looks great! Wonderful job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This turned out fabulous! I know you really worked with getting that dress right, but it turned out beautiful, in a ragged, decomposing sort of way. And the work you did on that dog is outstanding. I'd swear it was real.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Genius work! I can feel her pain!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

scareme said:


> This turned out fabulous! I know you really worked with getting that dress right, but it turned out beautiful, in a ragged, decomposing sort of way. And the work you did on that dog is outstanding. I'd swear it was real.


scareme, I did struggle with the look I personally wanted with the dress. I am glad that I finally decided to just fire up the acetelyne torch and let that do the work for me. Pretty happy with my first attempt with monster mud 

As far as the dog prop, I don't know how it happens. I point my camera and he just always happens to find his way into my pictures:googly:

Thanks for the comments everyone, much appreciated!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow! That's some great work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sergio is a photobomber!:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks awesome! I love the photo bombing too! I'm pretty jealous!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! That just looks GREAT!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice piece!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Love the skelly. Very different, this piece. Looks great.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice work!!!  :jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Brilliant job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

How did I not see this before? Awesome piece. The mourner is beautiful. Love the skeletal appearance vs the traditional look.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! really love this! may steal it!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work as always Fick! The stone looks fabulous and I really like the look of the skeleton lady, you just nailed it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Beethoven tombstone and his immortal beloved look wonderful. I love the pic with Sergio too.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

nice stone, love the pose of his beloved, I've toyed with making one this looks like a must do


----------

